# Project 4-6-0: first kitbash



## Robbie Hanson (Jan 4, 2008)

Second gen 4-6-0, had dead power pickups, so I installed an Aristo TE in the tender for onboard battery. I added a drill battery in a trailing car.

Then I decided I hated the way it looked...I'll let the pictures speak for themselves.

Here's how it looked before:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/trains...ght, and the tender had a truck snapped off.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Shorten the smokebox? 










Enlarge the cylinders?









Add cab piping?









Since it doesn't have much resale value to start with, you aren't out anything. Just let your imagination be your guide


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I like that piping! I'd paint over the white walls though, but that's me.


----------



## Robbie Hanson (Jan 4, 2008)

Sorry Jerry, but I actually like the whitewalls...in fact, they were mostly worn off, so I had to touch them up. To top it off, I realized that the Annie in this paint scheme has whitewall tender wheels, so I may have a project for this week... 

Mik, thanks for the ideas; after running it a bit more, though, I'm actually thinking that my next project is going to be fixing the front truck. I cut the wires for power pickup, and apparently that's making the metal tabs that hold the wheels in touch together in the center and short my track. The same truck's also a bit light and tends to derail on switches, so I'll add some weight to it while I'm at it. 

And the only reason I'm even trying anything is because it's worthless...I paid $50 for it ten years ago, I've spent $8 on everything I've done (assuming a first generation two channel TE isn't worth anything?) and the only thing I can foresee spending any more money on is a battery, which I can use in another locomotive. Free kitbashing


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Rob, fine with me, just throwing in my two cents! I do stuff on my railroad as I want, you should do the same.


----------

